# How much 461 w. 105 when new?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

How much was the Look 461 bike with 105 when new? A friend bought a used one last year that was 2 years old and paid $1,200.


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm gonna guess around $2700 with a decent wheelset. My 2004 461 with Campy Chorus and Mavic Ksyrium elites ran around $3400. I just sold it, with many upgrades for $1600.


----------

